# Sony Vaio laptops good or bad



## Caro35 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm looking to buy a new laptop and was thinking about Sony Vaio 15.5" AMD E-350. Is this a reliable laptop?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I see very few in for repair, but there have been tales of poor service from Sony.


----------



## techmax (Aug 25, 2011)

I think Sony has a lot of fans and their products are very high quality but considering that the price is not as good as we want. I owned a Sony Vaio VPC-EA3AFX/BJ and I was very satisfied with its quality and reliability. If you want its configuration then please check this: http://www.blugga.com/2011/06/30/an-affordable-laptop-sony-vaio-vpc-ea3afxbj/ Thank you and hope my opinion help you.


----------

